
Never Trust a Corporation to Do a Library's Job - bootload
https://medium.com/message/never-trust-a-corporation-to-do-a-librarys-job-f58db4673351
======
bootload
_" The Wayback Machine now indexes over 435 billion webpages going back nearly
20 years, the largest archive of the web."_

In years to come, people will read these pages at the Internet Archive and
thank Brewster Kahle [0] rather than the likes of Steve, Larry and Mark.

[0] [http://brewster.kahle.org/about/](http://brewster.kahle.org/about/)

